# More Caliber Comparisons



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to know what people think about a .30-06 vs. .300 win mag vs. .300 wsm. I'm going out for boar in central california in late March. Any thoughts/sugestions? Thanks guys!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The 30'06 is all most people really need. Most buy the Mag so they can brag(hey, that rymes,LOL) but for boar out to whatever range you'd care to shoot em' the '06 with a quality 165gr bullet will bring home the bacon day in and day out. No need for the extra recoil or muzzle blast.


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks for the advice. Rifles chambered in '06 seem to be cheaper not to mention ammo cost. Thanks!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm going on a hog hunt this Feb.25th. I'll be using my flintlock but a bunch of guys use .243's and always get a hog. Bullet sellection and shot placement are key more the just using a "big gun". If shots won't be over 150 yrds. you'd be hard pressed to do better then a Marlin 336 in .35Rem with a 200gr bullet. Of course if you need longer range then something on the order of a 270/280/30-'06 would be a better choice. I just tend to like lever guns, especially in brush or woods hunting. If you could find one of the Winchester "Big Bore 94's" in either .356Win or .375 Win. it'd be a heck of a hog gun out to 200-225 yards.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You don't always have to buy the hottest loads for the 300 Mag. and if you reload you can load it down. On the other side you can load it hot to out perform the '06. The Mags. aren't just for bragging.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.30-06 for me.

You don't need a .300 win mag unless you are going to be taking long shots (300+) yards at elk size game.

I personally think the .300 WSM is useless. It will not out do the .300 win mag, and is only slightly hotter than the .30-06, it is also exepensive to shoot. There is just no place for it!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Remington 7400 said:


> I personally think the .300 WSM is useless. It will not out do the .300 win mag, and is only slightly hotter than the .30-06, it is also exepensive to shoot. There is just no place for it!


Actually in factory loadings the 300 WSM is very close to the 300 WM.

For example, factory average load for the 150 grain bullet:

300 WSM Avg. Muzzle Velocity/Energy = 3257 fps/3533 ft-lbs.

300 Win Mag. Avg. Muzzle Vel./Energy = 3279 fps/3582 ft-lbs

In comparison:

30-06 Avg. Muzzle Velocity/Energy = 2910 fps/2820 ft-lbs

The 300WSM is way better than the "06" and the WSM is just about on par with the 300 WM in factory loadings anyway. And the WSM works in a short action, which to some is way more attractive than the long action of the WM or the "06".

Not that I'd want one but the WSM does have a place, for some, and is far from "useless".

Of course, there are several things that the "06" has going for it, the number of factory loadings available, and the availability of ammo, you can buy it anywhere. Not so with the 300 WSM.

I still prefer the .308. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

how does the .308 compare to the others? The reason I'm so curious is that I'm in the market.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Up to and including 165gr. the 308 will be about equal to the '06, over that weight the '06 had the edge because of more powder capacity. You'd do ok with a 308 Win. and it'll be in a short action which will save a bit of weight. If you like the 308 check out the 260 Rem and the 7mm08 Rem, both are based on the 308 and will offer less recoil and better down range trajectory. I think any of the 3 would be a good choice and a rational one too. More then enough power, easy to handle rifles and recoil isn't going to loosen your teeth.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

is the 260 rem a good 1000 yrd gun....not that i can shoot that well but im just wondering


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I would also recommend the 308 or 260. Here are the ballistics of my load for the 260.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

maxstar said:


> how does the .308 compare to the others? The reason I'm so curious is that I'm in the market.


The 308 Winchester Supreme 150 grain factory is:

Muzzle velocity/Energy = 2689 fps/2408 Ft Lbs

With all of these cartridges improvement can be made over factory velocity by reloading your own. I'm pushing a 165 grain Ballistic Tip at an average of 2720 fps in my 308.

The 308 gives up a bit of velocity, but IMO it is the more accurate, and has less recoil. No matter how much velocity/energy you have, it isn't worth squat if you can't deliver it where you want it. To do that consistantly I believe that one must practice, alot, at a variety of ranges. Lighter recoil is a plus. Try shooting 100 or more rounds at a sitting and you'll know what I mean. Although it can be done with a magnum, it is not a very pleasant experience.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I currently have a 308, 300WSM, and a 300 Win Mag. I have had a couple 30-06, but I didn't need it with the three I have now. I can load the 308 up to any factory 30-06. Perhaps not the new light magnums. I noticed hunt1 post and would like to add that with the 180 grain factory load the 300WSM gets 2970 fps and the 300 Win Mag gets 2960 fps. Handloading will get you more velocity with the 300 Win Mag.

The 150 grain in my 300WSM are just under 3300 fps and that is with a 23 inch barrel. Even the 30-06 Ackley improved will not break 3100 fps, at least in my seven or eight reloading manuals.

Maxstar, from your response I would guess you would be very happy with a 308. When it came out the 30-06 virtually disappeared from competition. Now for long range the 300 WSM is coming on strong. You will notice that it is available in the Winchester Stealth. Winchester as we know it may be going toes up, but somebody will buy it and the name and products, I think, will be with us many more years.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Man that is a hell of a long barrel :wink: I would think that you could get better velocity thn 3300FPS with a 223 incher. Either that or the bullet would get stuck :wink: :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, Oh, stuttering with my finger again. Either that or I can't get the 223 caliber designation out of my head.


----------

